# My first 2 Star



## IronDonkey (May 22, 2019)

I have been getting 5 star’s continuously since I started a couple months ago. I have done 76 trips so far. Someone decided to throw me two stars for some reason. Kinda pissed me off to be honest. Can you argue that with Uber? Or is it a losing battle? Let’s hear your negative comments below. ⤵


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should be proud of a two star. You may never get another one.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

IronDonkey said:


> I have been getting 5 star's continuously since I started a couple months ago. I have done 76 trips so far. Someone decided to throw me two stars for some reason. Kinda pissed me off to be honest. Can you argue that with Uber? Or is it a losing battle? Let's hear your negative comments below. ⤵


They were either unimpressed with calf development or bicep insertion point. I know, I know, you can't do anything about it!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

2 star means they at least gave a little bit of a shit. Enjoy it.


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

Take some time off it’s very stressful getting 2 stars ⭐⭐


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

IronDonkey said:


> I have been getting 5 star's continuously since I started a couple months ago. I have done 76 trips so far. Someone decided to throw me two stars for some reason. Kinda pissed me off to be honest. Can you argue that with Uber? Or is it a losing battle? Let's hear your negative comments below. ⤵


I spent three years TRYING to get a two star and you want to complain about getting it after a couple months? Jesus


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Celebrate it. 2 star is a unicorn.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

2 stars!! I will trade you bunch of my five stars... for that 2 stars


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Set fire to their house and shoot them as they run out.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

IronDonkey said:


> I have been getting 5 star's continuously since I started a couple months ago. I have done 76 trips so far. Someone decided to throw me two stars for some reason. Kinda pissed me off to be honest. Can you argue that with Uber? Or is it a losing battle? Let's hear your negative comments below. ⤵


----------



## Hbadger (Feb 10, 2019)

When I earn the three 1 stars I got in the past 3 years, the pax really deserved it. No I will not wait outside the grocery store for 20 minutes while you shop.


----------



## travis83 (Jun 7, 2019)

They were having a bad day and the car temperature wasn't to their liking. At least they didn't give you one star?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I dread the day my 2 * drops off. I was proud that I earned my 2* before my first 1*. I have done a screen shot of it to preserve it in memory forever.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Hbadger said:


> When I earn the three 1 stars I got in the past 3 years, the pax really deserved it. No I will not wait outside the grocery store for 20 minutes while you shop.


Sounds like you did...at least once


----------



## Hbadger (Feb 10, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Sounds like you did...at least once


Nope never did. I got the one star after telling the guy he was nuts and I don't care how many other drivers did this for him in the past. *This* driver was not going to wait, so he can get out of my car, go do his shopping, and then go request another Uber. I did tell him that he probably should not buy any ice cream because at 11:30 pm on a Saturday night, not too many Ubers gonna accept a request coming from a grocery store.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

IronDonkey said:


> I have been getting 5 star's continuously since I started a couple months ago. I have done 76 trips so far. Someone decided to throw me two stars for some reason. Kinda pissed me off to be honest. Can you argue that with Uber? Or is it a losing battle? Let's hear your negative comments below. ⤵


I'm guessing the bottled water you offered wasn't sufficiently chilled, the charger cable you had was the wrong USB version, the radio station you had on wasn't the format your passenger likes, your climate control was set two degrees too warm, that yellow light you went through made the pax a little nervous, your mint/gum selection was paltry, you didn't offer the pax an auxiliary cord within the first 15 seconds of the ride, you talked too much, then you talked too little, and your floor mats hadn't been vacuumed out in the past 8 minutes.

It's a miracle you didn't get one-starred and deactivated. These passengers are paying 60 cents per mile in some markets. You had better deliver a luxury limousine performance for these customers. They promise to tip you on the app later if you do.


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

My guess is they had to poop and you were driving too slowly.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

2 stars is so insulting, and no explanation from Uber is the icing on the cake. You should quit, right now. If I ever got a 2 star rating, I would quit immediately. If enough of us quit, they will change their ways.


----------

